# Become a Blogger



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

What’s new about giving and receiving information from the net when it comes to using the router? 
Blogger New word to add to your dictionary.. That is what I have become.
May not be new to you but it is certainly was new to me. 
It is a way of getting information to people better than the using the Forum as it is not possible to submit photographs on every forum. Also the topic is routing and more information can be posted 
I have enclosed an introduction to this site and if you will take time to have a look at it to see if there is any merit in it to those entering the site.
http://tomodonnell.bigblog.com.au
It is possible for each to set up their own Blog
I would be interested in your comments
Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom,

Great site. What are these CD-Roms you mention?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Tom! (as usual)


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow tom, looks like an excellent blog you have going there!


----------

